# Ref; New SMF throwdown?



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 15, 2018)

Some one won't stop nagging me in the chat room about this, so I'm going to see who'd be interested in this starting up again. I can't promises any prizes, but I promise to try and make it do-able for every one.

I was thinking of as hunting season is upon us, a theme of Comfort food at the camp site. 

Now I just need to figure out how to properly arrange this and all!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 15, 2018)

Good job Tom !  I will participate


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 16, 2018)

I think the hunting and the holiday seasons are what killed the throwdown in the first place. Give it a whirl and see if you get any takers. We have more memebers now.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2018)

PM @bmudd14474 and he should be able to help you.
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 16, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> PM @bmudd14474 and he should be able to help you.
> Al


Was actually talking to him in chat last night after Flatbroke kept on my case to try this. I'll speak with him more later and try to get some semblance of official rules etc put together. Him and FB both pointed out not every one hunts etc, so I was leaning towards the theme of 'Apple in the main dish'. Being a Midwest guy, Hunting and Fall are always together, didn't really think outside my own world scope on this one. My bad. Glad to see some response though. I think this might all come together!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 16, 2018)

** Work in progress Write up  **




Code word: Apple Time

Submission deadline: WIP   
PM your entry (read the rules below) to me TomKnollRFV

The theme here is Apples used in the main course, visibly used! Sorry folks no using apple juice to do 3-2-1 ribs here! Apple slices and applesauce! Cored out apples! As long as it's a visible component of the main deal! No restrictions on meat or method used to cook!

Please remember you are being judged on

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

If you have any questions please PM me TomKnollRFV

Official Smf Throwdown Rules

A Guide
By sumosmoke, bmudd14474, and Abigail4476
Last updated October 1, 2011
Official Monthly Throwdown (TD) Rules

BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!


Rules for entry

1. The featured item of the month must be smoked in a prominent manner to be eligible for entry into the TD

2. All entries must be prepared during the current TD period. The TD code word must be written on a piece of paper (or other medium) and displayed in the picture. Do not digitally add the code word, or your name, to the entry.

**The purpose of the code word is to validate that the item was smoked for the TD**

3. Entries are to be submitted to the Events Coordinator (dirtsailor2003)via private message by 11:59pm PST by the submission deadline posted in the current Throwdown thread.

An entry consists of the following:

one picture (can pile as much or as little as you want on one plate) with the featured TD theme
Visible TD codeword (see #2) in entry. Please do not move or delete the location of the photo submitted for entry to ensure everybody has a chance to view the item
Brief description of the item. Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public.

4. Do not post entries in the general forum, or reveal your entry, until after the contest winners have been determined or else your entry will be disqualified.

5. Only one entry per participant is permitted


Judging

There will be two opportunities for entries to obtain votes:

Event committee judging
SMF Voters Poll

Events committee judging is made up of three trusted members of SMF and their votes are based off three criteria:

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

**The Events Coordinator is not eligible to vote in either the Judges' Poll or the SMF Voters Poll due to knowing the name of the contestants**

a. Each criteria has a potential of receiving a total of 10 points, resulting in 30 potential points per entry. The judges view these entries as the general public does, without knowing the name of the contestant to ensure unbiased decisions.

b. In the event of a tie amongst the Judges, a member of the Admin team will be asked to break the tie.

The SMF Voters Poll will be open for 7 days from the end of the TD entry period

a. If the number of entries exceed the number of available positions a poll can hold, a 2nd poll will be created to ensure each entry can be selected in a poll.

b. Each poll is eligible for one entry.

c. When the general poll ends, the winner from each poll will face off in a 3-day general public poll challenge to determine the overall winner. If there is a tie at the end of the 3-day challenge, the winner will be determined by the overall votes cast by the judges in their voting.

d. One contestant cannot be eligible to win both categories. In the event a contestant is proclaimed the winner of both categories the runner up in the SMF Voters Poll will be awarded with the win of the general public poll.

PM any member of the Events Committee with questions and/or concerns.

** END WIP **

Alright the old hands at this okay this and I'll start an official thread after we determine dates etc etc. Not sure if there will be prizes, but I'd like to think it's still fun to do!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 16, 2018)

Would love to see throw downs back.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 16, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Would love to see throw downs back.



Well if you guys who were around for them help me understand the judging bit etc, lets do it. I know Bmudd and FB want me to do it. Not sure how the prizes were given out, would feel bad to say we'd have prizes and then didn't you know? Think my theme is a good one for a come back to the Throwdowns?


----------



## tropics (Sep 19, 2018)

Bumping this up from page 9
Good Luck


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 19, 2018)

tropics said:


> Bumping this up from page 9
> Good Luck


Thanks Tropics. It's now being discussed by staff if they want me to go ahead or not I believe. I'm hoping we can start doing them again.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

I'll throw out a question to the SMF community. 

How many folks would be willing to participate if the throwdown was reinstated? 

I would

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 19, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I'll throw out a question to the SMF community.
> 
> How many folks would be willing to participate if the throwdown was reinstated?
> 
> ...


I would ..obviously !


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I would ..obviously !


Tom I don't think the Throw Down Master ever entered a dish.
Richie


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 20, 2018)

tropics said:


> Tom I don't think the Throw Down Master ever entered a dish.
> Richie


Likely not, but he only said participate. We gotta hype it up some how!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 20, 2018)

You could participate just couldn't be a judge.

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 20, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> You could participate just couldn't be a judge.
> 
> Chris


Oh I know that. I'd feel awkward if I set up the contest but couldn't bother to make a meal according to the rules all the same!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

I always enjoyed reading these before when I lurked.  I'd be down to try em out.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> I always enjoyed reading these before when I lurked.  I'd be down to try em out.


Alright well if I don't hear back from one of the staffers by Monday I'll poke at them. If we can get even a half dozen competitors I'd say it's worth trying.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Alright well if I don't hear back from one of the staffers by Monday I'll poke at them. If we can get even a half dozen competitors I'd say it's worth trying.


I got a couple friends on here that are crossovers from the Tacoma forum I'm sure I can convince...
@bvbull200 ... You in?  Who else is over here too?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> I got a couple friends on here that are crossovers from the Tacoma forum I'm sure I can convince...
> @bvbull200 ... You in?  Who else is over here too?


The more the Merrier :)


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 23, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> ** Work in progress Write up  **
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gmc2003 said:


> I'll throw out a question to the SMF community.
> 
> How many folks would be willing to participate if the throwdown was reinstated?
> 
> ...





Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> I got a couple friends on here that are crossovers from the Tacoma forum I'm sure I can convince...
> 
> 
> bvbull200
> ... You in?  Who else is over here too?



I'd be in to enter or judge or help wherever.

I have a little side gig in the BBQ rub industry.  It isn't a big operation, but I love being involved in the BBQ community.  I don't know what the prize packages usually are for these things, but I might be able to put a little something together with some rub? 

I got my BBQ start from this site and have inexplicably been dormant for a while.  Good opportunity to rekindle my love for this site.

Let me know how I can be involved!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 23, 2018)

bvbull200 said:


> I'd be in to enter or judge or help wherever.
> 
> I have a little side gig in the BBQ rub industry.  It isn't a big operation, but I love being involved in the BBQ community.  I don't know what the prize packages usually are for these things, but I might be able to put a little something together with some rub?
> 
> ...


Well tommorrow if I haven't heard from staff, I'll bug them a bit more. I'm not sure what they gotta discuss. I think they actually talk to Jeff about it. As I understand previously he was actually kicking in prizes as well. If nothing, we'll just do it with no worry for prizes to just have fun!

I really appreciate you chiming in and offering to help out bvbull!


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 23, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well tommorrow if I haven't heard from staff, I'll bug them a bit more. I'm not sure what they gotta discuss. I think they actually talk to Jeff about it. As I understand previously he was actually kicking in prizes as well. If nothing, we'll just do it with no worry for prizes to just have fun!
> 
> I really appreciate you chiming in and offering to help out bvbull!



No problem!  Now that you know I'm in, just keep me posted!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 23, 2018)

bvbull200 said:


> No problem!  Now that you know I'm in, just keep me posted!


I will! I want to try and give people 2-3 weeks when I post it to get things done. Hunting season and all I know some folk got packed schedules so I feel a few weeks is reasonable.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 23, 2018)

Just a quick Update;

Brian and I spoke, and he'll be officially putting some thing up so I can see how it all works. I do not believe he'll be changing any thing so get those apple inspired recipes at the ready for when it goes up. 

Thanks again for every one who showed interest! I am hoping I get how this works behind the scenes and can then run them solo as it were! <With staff permission>. I'd like to see this become a thing again! Alot of us might not get a chance to meet in person but we can still have a friendly competition then!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 24, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Just a quick Update;
> 
> Brian and I spoke, and he'll be officially putting some thing up so I can see how it all works. I do not believe he'll be changing any thing so get those apple inspired recipes at the ready for when it goes up.
> 
> Thanks again for every one who showed interest! I am hoping I get how this works behind the scenes and can then run them solo as it were! <With staff permission>. I'd like to see this become a thing again! Alot of us might not get a chance to meet in person but we can still have a friendly competition then!






 bvbull200
 is a good dude that I actually had the pleasure to meet.  I'm really hoping these TD's happen.  I'm in to help however I can as well.  I know I'm new to being a actual member here, but I'm a pro sh*t-poster on my other forum...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ask Bryan... I kid, I just get addicted to online forums apparently. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But I will help do whatever is needed if it is needed.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 24, 2018)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> bvbull200
> is a good dude that I actually had the pleasure to meet.  I'm really hoping these TD's happen.  I'm in to help however I can as well.  I know I'm new to being a actual member here, but I'm a pro sh*t-poster on my other forum...
> 
> 
> ...


No Fears. I'm expecting Brian <Bmudd> will likely get things going soon. I'm not sure if I can enter or not, but I already went and like a mad man got a few recipes of my own together. Evil hand rubbing late at night and all ;)

Update:
Sounds like October 1st will be the day it drops. So hang tight till then gang :)


----------

